# Flamingo 4/12 - 4/14



## flyclimber (May 22, 2016)

This is awesome! I'm trying to get a trip down for a weekend!


----------



## DBStoots (Jul 9, 2011)

That’s quite a successful trip in my view! Cool that you got to do that with your dad. Treasure those times-I’m sure he does.


----------



## mmthunt (Aug 11, 2018)

You had a GREAT Trip and your Dad had to love it!!! Is that your new Skiff? Post a pic.


----------



## Dustin1 (Feb 11, 2007)

Definitely a great trip and I'm already itching to get back. Not a new skiff at this point (took delivery November of 2016), but definitely plenty of good Glades juju . I really built it with that area and the Big Bend coast in mind and it has not disappointed.


----------



## Flatbroke426 (May 5, 2018)

Thanks for sharing.. Cant wait to get back down there next month myself


----------

